# Please Help!!! Scales Flaking Off



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks like one of my C.Moorii Blue Dolphin females is in bad shape. It looks like her scales are flaking off.
Any ideas on what this is or how to treat?
I've been dealing with this for about 2 months. She continues to eat but spends a lot of time in the top corner of the tank. When I first noticed the flaking I started treating the entire tank with Melafix and have added to every weekly water change since. 40% weekly water changes. She has shown improvement many times but eventually returns to the look in the pics below. None of my other fish bother her. None of my other fish look like this. She used to spawn about every month but hasn't since this started. I have 6 Blue Dolphins - 3 male and 3 female with minimal aggression.

-She is about 5"
-120 gallon tank, stock list in my signature below
-The tank is well established and has been up for over 1 year
-Water parameters are perfect
-I feed NLS 2mm in small amounts twice daily with Ken's fish veggie flakes mixed in
-I use Stress Coat with every water change


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

aggression problems maybe??


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

du3ce said:


> aggression problems maybe??


That would be my guess. Aggression often happens when you aren't watching. Fish that hover at the top of the tank or behind intakes, heaters, etc. are exhibiting classic signs of submission.
Try and spend an hour or two watching the tank without the fish knowing that you're there. Try it as well after the lights go out.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are the patches fuzzy at all?


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

I doubt that it's aggression although I know I can't completely rule it out. I did spend some time watching and noticed an overall calm tank. The only aggression I've noticed is between the males and only when trying to spawn. The flake patch really doesn't look fuzzy. I would say it looks more like scaleless fish skin. No blood or open wounds or scratches.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That points to aggression. Aggression is often not witnessed. Even if she had all her scales, I would say she is being harassed by her position in the tank. Fish do not lurk there unless they are being harassed. How many of each species do you have and what are the gender ratios?


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> That points to aggression. Aggression is often not witnessed. Even if she had all her scales, I would say she is being harassed by her position in the tank. Fish do not lurk there unless they are being harassed. How many of each species do you have and what are the gender ratios?


C.Morrii Blue Dolphins - 3M, 3F
Red Peacoks - 2M, 2F
Yellow Labs - 2M
S. Fryeri - 1M

BN Pleco - 1M, 1F
Pictus Cats - 2 Mystery


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe it has alergies. Have you tried any new food lately. Good luck Snarf.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

phishman said:


> Maybe it has alergies. Have you tried any new food lately. Good luck Snarf.


Funny! I think she's allergic to my Trophs in the tank down the hall.....or phish from Parma!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Too many males in the tank, not enough females. How long is the 120G? If it is 72" I would shoot for these ratios:
1m:4f moorii
1m:4f red peacocks
1m:4f yellow labs
1m:4f fryeri

Don't save fry from the peacocks or fryeri.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the attacker may be the dominanat red peacock. He is now in isolation until I see if she can recover.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you fix up your ratios (Malawi are harem breeders...in a pair the male will kill the female) you should be fine to add him back in unless he is a rare psycho fish. But your test so far has not been fair...he has acted as he should.

Also rather than her being able to recover, I'd expect another male to become the aggressor and cause problems like he was causing.


----------

